# Rubbing Between Upper Hind Legs



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good creme for a mare whose getting a little rubbed rare between her upper hind legs? She may have had running manure or from being in heat...and it is a little red and raw between her legs. 

Can a human skin creme (vasciline intensive care) be used for such, or is there a more effective creme for this? I put a skin creme for healing abrasions and cuts there today, which I suspect will help some.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...given that it is in a 'movement' type spot, I'm not sure that anything, but keeping it fairly clean, would help much. Perhaps baby powder would keep the area from staying wet and continuing to be rubbed raw. 

Extra moisture (from a cream) may keep it even more raw, so I would just wash her daily with a medicated shampoo, or just sponge her with some betadine wash, and then pat her dry. I would mainly do the above, to keep the area from getting infected, but otherwise may just leave it be.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

When my mare was raw between her back legs (from being in heat) I cleaned the area with warm water, and then put a nice layer of zinc cream (baby butt cream such as Desitin) over the affected area. That cleared it up within a few days . I wouldn't dare put a moisturizer on broken skin.


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

No, it isn't broken shin, just looks a little raw. Thanks for th advise from both of you. I will keep it clean for one thing. Wash her. I know vasciline does work (from experience *gross* ) so a medicated creme should help, I think.

Come on, all farmers/ranchers have experienced it. Out in the hot sun throwing bails all day! :lol:


----------



## ontherocks (Apr 10, 2010)

I use Penatin (baby rash cream)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I use baby powder down there when I get sweaty and raw-ish...Lol! Works like a charm...that maybe tmi, though!


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, That should be easy to remember, because my horses are in an area here called Pinantan. Pronounced "pinatan". Okay so, Penatin creme and baby powder. Boy, it's like I'm startign a family all over again! Where's the baby section anyway?!


----------

